#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  رحلة فى ذكرياتنا فى المنتدى....

## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا يا جماعة النهاردة هقعدكم فى غرفة هادية وهسيبكم فيها مع كاسيت وشوية موسيقى وممكن تختاروا الموسيقى اللى تعجبكم 

وهجبلكم ورقة بيضا واقلام كتير نقى منها القلم باللون اللى بتبحه وعايزة كل عضو وعضوة يكتبلى ذكرياته او مذكراته من اول ما دخل المنتدى 

انا مستنية اوراقكم اللى هتتلون بذكرياتكم 

وسلامـــــــــــــى ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا هبدا بنفسى عشان اوضح الفكرة شوية 

انا هقعد فى الغرفة الهادية دى واشغل نور هادى وهشغل موسيقى هادية لعمر خيرت او ياسر عبد الرحمن

دخولى المنتدى
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
انا دخلت المنتدى عن طريق موقع جوجل كنت بعمل بحث عن ستار اكاديمى فتلقيت موضوع لعضو اسمه واد كول مش معقول وبعدين اقعدت الف فى المنتدى واتفرج فعجبنى قوى وكانت دى اول مرة ادخل فيها منتديات ومعرفش ليه كنت مبسوطة قوى ومعرفتش اشارك فى اى منتدى ولا اتاقلم مع منتدى تانى غير ده ودخلت شاركت على طول من غير ما اعمل حفلة فى قاعة التعارف ودخلت واتفرجت وشاركت وبقيت اتعرف على الاعضاء واحدة واحدة بس بصراحة مش فاكرة انا دخلت كتبت فى اى موضوع 

حاجات فرحتنى قوى 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كنت لسه داخلة المنتدى  قريب ولسه عضوة جديدة يعنى محدش  يعرفنى او معروفة فى المنتدى وكان يومها عيد ميلادى ودخلت المنتدى الصبح عادى واتلقيت حفلة لعيد ميلادى كان عاملهالى عمرو صالح (بشكرك جدا عليها فعلا اليوم ده اسعدتنى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا واقعدت الف فى البيت كله واقول لماما واختى واخويا حتى بابا اول ما رجع من الشغل قلتله بابا اصحابى فى المنتدى عملولى حفلة عشان عيد ميلادى وكنت كل ما اقولهم اوريهالهم على المنتدى ففعلا شكرا جدا ده موقف اسعدنى جدا)

اعضاء اتصاحبت عليهم من اول ما دخلت
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
اول ما دخلت اتعرفت على سلوى باشمهندسة عسولة وكانت فعلا عسولة ولذيذة خالص واتصاحبنا بسرعة يمكن فى بداية المعرفة بعض سالنا بعض عن الحاجات اللى بنحبها واللى بنكرها وممكن يكون حصل فى الاول خلاف بينا بسيط على اختلاف فى الشخصية مش اكتر لكن عدينا الموضوع بسرعة جداااااااااا ودلوقتى بقينا اكتر من اصحاب واستمتعت جدا بصداقتها حسيت انها فيها منى شوية 

اتعرفت على نوسة وكانت ما شاء الله عسولة خالص ومازالت ودايما كانت بتسال عنى ولما بغيب لازم تطمن عليا من اى حد نعرفه  وكمان اتعرفت على عمرو صالح وكنت سعيدة بمعرفته لانه صاحب حفلة عيد ميلادى اتعرفت كمان على روزالين وما شاء الله عليها طيبة خالص وكمان اتعرفت على ميس نور وما شاء الله عليها زى السكر وحنينة قوى وعسولة والنهاردة كنت مبسوطة قوى لما اتلقيت رسالة جاتلى من ميس نور على موبايلى واتبسطت اكتر لما كلمتها وكلمت ابنها الصغير وكنت سعيدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بسماع صوتهم واتبسطت قوى بمعرفتهم واتعرفت كمان على مظلوم ما شاء الله عليه طيب قوى وخدوم ودمه ما شاء الله زى السكر وبعتبره فعلا اخ ليا وسعيدة بمعرفته كمان اتعرفت على اسماء طلعت وما شاء الله عليها عسولة وطيبة جدااا ذوق وبتسمع الكلام على طول وكنت سعيدة بسماع صوتها عشان كانت بطمنى عملت ايه فى بحث ليها وطبعا العزيزة عليا اوشا ام محمد ما شاء اله عليكى زى السكر وطيبة قوى وحبوبة خالص بجد ببقى مبسوطة لما اتكلم معاها ربنا يديم الاخوة

من اصحابى اللى شوية جداد واتعرفت عليهم كانت داريا او ايمان ما شاء الله عسولة وطيبة قوى استفدت منها كتير عقلها ما شاء الله كبير وحبوبة قوى وبتبحب انها تتعرف على اصحابها كويس قوى ولو عرفتهم كويس بتحبهم قوى وبجد كنت سعيدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا بمعرفتها وبقت اخت غالية عليا كمان اتعرفت على بسمة امل وما شاء الله عليها لذيذة جدااااااااااااااا وطيبة قوى وذوق خالص واسعدتنى كتير بمكالمتها ليا فى العيد عشان تقولى كل سنة واتنى طيبة واسعدتنى قوى ربنا يخليكى يا بسمة  وعرفت البروف سمسمة عسولة خالص وخدومة جدا بس يمكن متعرفتش عليها كتير لاننا مش بنتكلم مع بعض كتير كمان لوست عرفتها واتعرفت عليها بس اتكلمنا مرة او اتنين بس كنت سعيد بمعرفتها والعسل غدير او نعناعة حبوبة قوى وعسولة وكانت بتطمن عليا على طول وانا فى مصر وكانت بتزعل خالص لما باسافر وما شاء الله عليها عسولة خالص وطيبة قوى وعلى نيتها ودكتورتى الحلوة اللى بحبها قوى لله فى الله وكانت وحشانى قوى وانا مسافرة حنان او نونا بجد انتى عسل ما شاء الله عليكى

اصحابى بقى الجداد قوى كانت بوكى بوكى ما شاء الله عليها سكر خالص وصوتها كله فرح وسعادة وطيبة قوى وعشرية جدااااااااا وكنت سعيدة قوى بمعرفتها وبعتبرها اخت ليا وام احمد او قمر الليل طيبة جدا وعسولة وذوق قوى ما شاء الله عليها انا بعتبرها اخت ليا وديدى عروسة المنتدى الحلوة ما شاء الله عليها سكر خالص وعشرية قووووووووى وذوق وبجد اخت ليا 

اخواتى بقى الجداد خااااااااااااااااااااااالص كانت حتة سكرة ما شاء الله بنوتة زى السكر وطيبة  وعشرية وفعلا حتة سكر ربنا يكرمك يارب وصاحبتى اللى لسه متعرفة عليها من مدة قصيرة قوى وردة النيل كنت سعيدة بثقتها فيا وكلامها معايا وان كان ع المنتدى بس كمان بنت شهريار سعدت بالكلام معاها امبارح ولو اننا مكلمناش كتير بس هى عسولة وكمان اميرة برنسيس كنت سعيدة بالكلام معاها مرة او مرتين وهى كمان ما شاء الله عسولة قوى ومذهلة كمان شخصية ما شاء الله زى السكر وعسولة قوى وحبوبة ومبتحبش حد يزعلنى ربنا يكرمك يارب

اما بقى صديقتى الحنونة الطيبة الذوق اللى كانت معرفتى عن طريق عيد ميلادها وهى جوليا بجد انا بحبك انتى سكر جدا ووفية قوى وربنا ياربا يكرمك

وطبعا مقدرش انسى ابن البلد اللى اتعرفت عليه من خلال اميل كان مبعتولى وما شاء الله اخ كويس جدا ومناكف من الدرجة الاولى  ::  وكنت سعيدة بمعرفته 

مين تانى الباشمهندس عمرو بيدو كنت سعيدة بمعرفته وعلى ثقته فيا فشكرا ربنا يكرمك

بجد بجد انتوا احلى اخوات فى الدنيا ربنا يكرمكم كلكم ويصلح حالكم وبالكم

اول موضوع كتبته واول موضوع اتثبت 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
اول موضوع كتبته كان اسمه لحظة تحول فى لقاءات فى حب الله والحمد لله كان فيه اقبال بعد كده بقى توالت المواضيع فيه منها اتقيمت كويس ومرتين بالظبط اتقيمت وحش مرة عشان كانت فكرة قديمة والمرة التانية عشان كنت بسال سؤال واتفهم غلط اواتاخدعلى اسلوب تريقة بس بعد كده بقى بقيت شطورة وبتقيم حلو فربنا يكرمكم يا مشرفين يا حلوين يا اللى رافعين من معنوياتى ::  واول موضوع اتثبت ليا فكان اوتوجراف المنتدى وبعد كده مركز العلاج الطبيعى فشكرا للمشرفين

ناس اتاثرت بيهم وبحبهم فى الله 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يمكن هقول اسماء بس لكن كل واحد منهم ليه فضل عليا فى حاجة الاستاذ الصعيدى او ابو يحيى والاستاذ ابراهيم او دراجون شادو وتوت او عصفور الشعر وحسام عمر واشرف المجاهد وسى وولف وسناك وهشام نصار وعبده باشا وفاضل ووالد الصاعق واسيرة الصبر  وناس كتيرة قوى معلش بقى لو الذاكرة خانتنى  

اسيب المنتدى
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

معمريش فكرت انى اسيب المنتدى ولا هفكر انى هاسيبه الا لو انتوا بقى زهقتوا منى


يا جماعة دى مش فضفضة من القلب او احتفال لمرور سنة بينكم ده كلام انا عشته من اول ما دخلت المنتدى ودى ذكرياتى انا هنا فى ابناء مصر كتبتها ليكم كمثال عشان اوضح فكرتى واعرفكم ذكرياتى معاكم هنا 

معلش طولت عليكم قوى بس اعذرونى  ::

----------


## daria

*ميرا تسجيل حضور وإعجاب بالموضوع
إيمان*

----------


## osha

موضوع رائع كالعادة يا ميرا 
انا قريت ذكرياتك عن المنتدى وكنت مستحلفة ليك لو مالقتش اسمي 
لكن لقيتك قصرت الشر بصراحة!!!
وأكيد ناس تانية كتير عملت زيي - لانك من الناس اللي الواحد يحب فعلا انه يسيب أثر في الذاكرة عندهم 
ربنا يكرمك وييسر لك الحال ما شاء الله عليك عاقلة وبتوزني الأمور جيدا 

لي عودة طويلة لموضوعك - فقط ادعي لي بإنجاز ما أفعل على نحو ما أريد

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع جميل اوي يا د نسيبة كما تعودت دائما في كل مواضيعك
مرور سريع ولي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسجيل حضور وراجع للموضوع شكرا يادكتوره على الموضوع

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *ميرا تسجيل حضور وإعجاب بالموضوع
> إيمان*


تسلميلى يا ايمان والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك

وانا مستنياكى متتاخريش كتير ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> موضوع رائع كالعادة يا ميرا 
> انا قريت ذكرياتك عن المنتدى وكنت مستحلفة ليك لو مالقتش اسمي 
> لكن لقيتك قصرت الشر بصراحة!!!
> وأكيد ناس تانية كتير عملت زيي - لانك من الناس اللي الواحد يحب فعلا انه يسيب أثر في الذاكرة عندهم 
> ربنا يكرمك وييسر لك الحال ما شاء الله عليك عاقلة وبتوزني الأمور جيدا 
> 
> لي عودة طويلة لموضوعك - فقط ادعي لي بإنجاز ما أفعل على نحو ما أريد


ربنا يخليكى يا اوشا ده من بعض ما عندكم والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك

وانا مقدرش انسى اوشا حبيبتى والحمد لله ان محصلتش اى حاجة مكناش عايزين يبقى فيه دم فى المنتدى  ::  

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا اوشا على الكلام الحول ده مش عارفة اقولك غير شكرا ربنا يكرمك وتنجزى الحاجة اللى بتعمليها بسرعة  عشان تيجى تحكيلى 

انا مستنياكى وفى انتظارك يا جميل متتاخريش

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> موضوع جميل اوي يا د نسيبة كما تعودت دائما في كل مواضيعك
> مرور سريع ولي عودة ان شاء الله


تسلميلى يا ام احمد والحمد لله ان مواضيعى بتعجبك

وانا فى انتظارك يا جميل

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> تسجيل حضور وراجع للموضوع شكرا يادكتوره على الموضوع


العفو يا زيزو وانا فى انتظار مشاركتك

وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## وردة النيل

انا بقى قعدت خلاص فى الاوضه وتذكرت حتى قبل ما اسجل علاءاخويا كان بيقولى على مواضيع وكنت بدخل اقراها كزائرة المهم سجلت ودخلت فى شهر8 وعملت موضوع تعارففى التعارف والتهانى  وعلى ما اظن ان اول عضو رحب بيا كان سى وولف وبعدين ماد بوى وبعدين اول واحدة اتعرف عليها عن قرب معرفه شخصيه  عضوة اسمها اشراقه شمس اتعرفت عليها واتصحبنا حتى على الماسنجر المهم تانى واحدة اتعرفت عليها عن قرب ابله نور وحبيتها اوىىىىىىىىىىىى واعتبرتها كمان مثل ليا فى الاخلاق والذوق وعادى اشتركت فى مواضيع واول موضوع ليا دعوة حب الحمد لله لاقى اقبال والحمد لله واعترفت على نوسه من الماسبقات ومرة لا بيا واعليا دخلت المنتدى لاقيت نوسه عمللىعيد ميلاد وفرحت جدا وحسيت انه اول عيد ميلاد ليا فى حياتى بدات اتعرف عليكم اكتر واكتر عرفت اسماء طلعت وباشمهندسه عسوله وحبيبتى الدكتورة نسيبه وكمان اسيرة بحبها جا فى الله بس الحمد لله كمان عملت اخوة بنين زى زيزو ومظلوم وكمان ابن البلد وعصفور الشعر وهشام نصار يعنىعرفتهم من موضعهم وكمان اخويا علاء انا اخته الصغيرة المهم حبيت المنتدى واهله ونفسى افضل معاهم طول عمرى اه واللى لسه متعرفه عليها عن قرب وحبيتهااااااااااااااا جداا  ايمان (داريا) ما شاء اللهعليها وكمان لاقيت اعضاء مهرفهمش بيسالوا وبيسلموا عليا بقيت اسال عليهم واسلم عليهم خلاص المنتدى بقى بيتى بجد وكلم اخواتى بجد حبتكم كلكم فى الله ربنا يدمها علينا من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله

----------


## boukybouky

انا يا ميرا إمبارح اعدت أكتب ذكرياتي و في الأخر طارت    :Frown:  المهم نتبدي يلا علي بركة الله : 

انا يا سيتي بقي اول يوم دخلت فيه المنتدي كان يوم 8 مايو 2004 حافظة اليوم علشان كان تاني يوم عيد ميلادي ...اهو علشان تفتكريه هههههههههه....المهم انا عرفت المنتدي عن طريق د/ عادل و بصراحة مش كنت اعرف يعني ايه منتدي اصلاً وكنت مشتغربة اوي و لما كان د/ عادل بيسألني عن رأيي في المنتدي كنت بقوله ان المنتدي ده حاجة سخيفة أوي بجد و ممل  ::  سبحان الله مش كنت اتخيل بجد انه يأتي يوم و اكون مدمنة المنتدي  ::  لأن في الأول كنت لم أتعرف علي أي أحد هنا و لا أعرف كيفية المشاركة و الخطوات و كنت اري الجميع مندمجون مع بعض و أحسست أني غريبة وسطهم و لذلك بعدت شوية عن المنتدي شهرين تقريباً كنت بدخل بسيط روحت اتدربت في منتدي تاني و رجعت بقي مستحلفة  ::  ههههه

أفتكر سمسمة بعد ما رجعت تاني شجعتني و الله  كانت بتعلق علي إسمي فاكرة يا سمسمة يوكي يوكي و كانت بتقولي انت من اليابان و الا إيه ههههههههه و أول تقييم لي كان من أنفال علي موضوع كتبته عن العنف ضد المرأة كنت فرحانة يومها أوي و طايرة من الفرحة  ::  

و فيه يوم لما لقيت نفسي عضو فعال و تاني يوم عضو سوبر و بعدها علي طول رجعت تاني قلت بس مضطهدني :Confused:   و عملت مشكلة و نزلت موضوع و كانت قصة لما بفتكرها بضحك ضحك مش ممكن  ::   و الناس تدخل تقولي معلش يا بوكي مش مهم المهم انت بوكي و انا أقول ابداً حقي ... عضوية المجلس هههههههههههههه ::  

و من الشخصيات اللي أفتكر لها برده مواقف ابن البلد ..يا ربي نفسي لما أسأله علي حاجة يريحني دايماً مش يقولي الشرح كامل و يقولي انت اصلك عايزة التفاصيل طيب ما دمت عارفني كده ما تعرفني اسهل ....بس بجد هو أخ عزيز رغم مناكفته.

يوم لن أنساه بعد وفاة والدتي رحمها الله بفترة كده دخلت المنتدي و مش صدقت بجد وجدت كمية أعضاء باعتين لي في الموضوع اللي عمرو إمام نزله و كمان الرسايل يومها اعدت أعيط أمام الشاشة لغاية ما خلصت قراءة كل الردود و لم أقدر الرد علي حد خالص بس بجد يومها أحسست ان لي أخوات خلف هذه الشاشة يمكن لم أرهم لكنهم بجد بجد غاليين أوي  ::  

و يوم ما تلقيت رسالة من ماما زوزو بعد هذا الظرف أيضاً بها رقم تليفونها لأتصل بها يومها فرحت أوي و اتصلت بها و بجد بجد سعيدة اني عرفتها فهي أم حنون بحق و يا رب يديم علينا هذه الصلة.

لو بدأت في الكلام عن الأعضاء الذين أحبهم  ::  بجد لن يسعفني المكان هنا ..الحمد الله أشعر إني علي علاقة طيبة بعدد كبير و أجد هذه فرصة لأقول لكل من أحبني في الله ..أحببك الله الذي أحببتني فيه  ::  

أظن كده أنا قلت كل شئ بس لو إفتكرت حاجة تانية هرجع ماشي ..... 

كل الشكر لك ميرا و دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## n3na3aah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ميرا بعد تعبي و شقايا نص ساعه الي كتبته كله فجاءه اختفي بس معلش نكتب من اول و جديد
قبل ما اكتب اي حاجه انا  احيكي من كل قلبي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بجد موضوع فعلا حلو قوي يا ميرا و فكره رائعه انا مش عارفه بتجيبي افكارك منين ما شاء الله افكار كلها جميله جدا جداا  ::  

طبعا شئ يسعدني جدا اني اشارك في الموضوع ده ده يعني لو مفيش مانع لاني بجد حبقه مبسوطه جدا لو شاركت معاكم ذكرياتي مع المنتدي الجميل ده و طبعا اعتذر مقدما عن الاخطاء الاملائيه الي حتكون فيه علشان انتي عارفه طبعا اختك ساقطه عربي  ::  و يا رب ذكرياتي تعجبك  ::  

دخولى المنتدى

انا عرفت المنتدي عن طريق (بحر اسكندريه)شخصيه محترمه جدا انا عرفته اساسا من الشات العادي و بعد فنره قالي في منتدي حلو تعالي اشتركي فيه قلتله منتدي يعني ايه منتدي انا مكنتش اعرف معني منتدي من اساسه و المنتدي ده اووووول منتدي ادخله و اشارك فيه و هوه اخر منتدي كمان انا اه اشتركت في منتديات تانيه بس ده للبرامج او للالعاب بس لكن اشتراكات مش بشترك غير في ابناء مصر و بس المهم اداني الموقع و قالي ادخلي اتفرجي دخلت الموقع و قعدت الف فيه ايه ده ايه القاعات ديه و مين الناس دول مواضيع جميله و ناس محترمه جدا بيهزرو في قاعه فكر التكشيره بمنتهي الاحترام و الادب غير الي كنت متعوده علي في الشات العادي  ::   و ده سبب الي خلاني ابطل الشات من اساسه علشان موجعش دماغي من الناس الي فيه المهم سجلت في المنتدي و بدات اشارك فيه بمشاركات علي قدي و انا مستغربه الوضع جدا بس بعد كده اتعودت و المنتدي بقه جزء لا يتجزا من حياتي  ::  

اول موضوع كتبته

اول موضوع كتبته كان في قاعه لقاءات في حب الله و هوه كان عباره عن بعض الصور الاسلاميه يعني صوره خليه نحل مكتوب فيها اسم الله , ولد مولود مكتوب في ودانه الله و هكذا المهم انا مكنتش اعرف حكايه اني ارفع صور علي موقع تاني و بعدين اضيف اللينك بس لا انا كنت بضيف صوره صوره في المرفقات و طبعا كل صوره برد مختلف المهم عملت الموضوع و حطيت صوره مع الموضوع و لسه بضيف صوره تانيه مع الرد الاول اذ الاقي ابن البلد كاتب رد في الموضوع و بيقلي فيييييييييييين الصور يا نعناعه فا كتبت رد و قلت انا لسه عامله الموضوع و لسه بضيف الصور المهم فيه عضو تاني من الاعضاء دخل و مش فاكره مين المهم قالي متزعليش من ابن البلد هوه دايما كده و انا فعلا كنت زعلت منه لاني اساسا كنت بتعامل في المنتدي بكل حرص اني مزعلش حدو كمان مكنتش اعرف انه المشرف العام خاالص  ::   بس لما اتقالي انه علاطول كده قلت خلاص مفيش مشاكل و سامحته علشان انا طيبه  ::  بس و بعدين قعدت اعمل مواضيع صغيره و مفيش ولا موضوع اتثبت ليه لان مواضيعي كلها صغيره و مفهاش حاجه فظيعه يعني تستاهل التثبيت  ::   و ده برده سبب اني معنديش مربعات خضرا كتير  ::  علشان مفيش حاجه تستاهل يبقه فيه مربعات خضرا بس الحمد لله انا حفضل دايما فخوره اني مشتركه في المنتدي و هوه المنتدي الوحيد الي بعمل فيه مواضيع اساسا كده تمام قوي  ::  

حاجات فرحتنى قوى

الحاجه الي بجد فرحتني جدا جدا هوه ان في عيد ميلادي السنه الي قبل الي فاتت و بدون توقع لقيت حفله لعيد ميلادي و ذهلت بجد لما لقيت ابن البلد هوه الي عامل الحفله ديه و علي قد ما ذهلت بجد فرحت جدا جدا ابن البلد يمكن كان ليه موقف معاه اول ما دخلت المنتدي الا اني بعد كده لما اتعاملت معاه اكتر فيالمنتدي لقيته شخصيه محترمه جدا جدا جدا جدا و بجد من الاشخاص الي بعزهم و بحترمهم و هوه ميعرفش قد ايه اسعدني بالحفله ديه بجد انا مكنتش متوقعاها نهائي و انا شكرته كتير و لو كان عليا كنت فضلت اقله كلمه شكر كل يوم لانه بجد اسعدني جدا جدا 

اعضاء اتصاحبت عليهم من اول ما دخلت

*طبعا اول ما دخلت المنتدي كنت عارفه بحر اسكندريه و لفتره كبيره كان هوه الوحييد الي بتكلم معاه خارج و داخل المنتدي 
*اول فتره ليا في المنتدي اتعرف علي مجموعه من الاعضاء الي بعزهم جدا و بحترمهم جدا لغايه دلوقتي منهم (لينا)حبيبت قلبي مش عارفه راحت فين بس انا و لينا كنا زمان عاملين ثنائي فظيع و هيه كانت من مشاغبين المنتدي و (شودي) من الشخصيات الي بعزها جدا جدا و برده مش عارفه راح فين بس كان برده من الشخصيات الظريفه في المنتدي و( سمسمه) كنت اخب اناكف فيها جدا في المنتدي مش عارفه ليه بس علشان هيه فعلا حبوبه قوي قوي (بنت مصصصصصصر) بسبوسه حبيبت قلبي اهي بسبوسه انا كنت بتعقبها اشوف هيه كتبت رد في انهو موضوع و اقوم داخله الموضوع علاطول لاني بجد بسنت ديه من الناس الي بحبها جدا جداا (ابن البلد) طبعا انا لو قعدت اتكلم من النهارده لبكره الصبح مش حقدر اقول انا بحترم ابن البلد قد ايه
*و بعدين بقه غبت عن المنتدي فتره كبيره و رجعت تاني و لقيت في موضوع عضو تايه يولاد الحلال (نوسه)حبيبه قلبي ربنا يخليها يا رب كانت بسال عليا فا دخلت الموضوع و قلت اني رجعت تاني و كان سبب تغيبي المذاكره كنت ايام امتحانات و كنت لسه في السنين الاولي من الكليه فا كنت بذاكر بذمه مش دلوقتي يدوبك اقرا الماده و اقول تعبت  ::  بس و بعديها بفتره صغيره لقيت نوسه بعتتلي رساله خاصه و قالتي اننا بنجتمع شات لو عايزه تنضمي معانا بجد اتبسط جدااااااااا و بجد انا اشكرك يا نوسه علي الرساله الخاصه ديه الي منها اتعرفت علي ناس كتير جدا في المنتدي و الي كلهم بحبهم جدا جدا المهم طبعا وفقت و بعالها الميل و ضافتني و في مره دخلت لقيتها و عملتي اد لمجموعه من اعضاء المنتدي كنت لسه اول مره اعرفهم بجد انا كنت سعيده جدا اليوم ده لاني لقيتهم كلهم بيرحبو بيه و كلهم محترمين جدا فا اشكرك مره تانيه نوسه علي احلي حاجه انتي قدمتهالي و عن طريق نوسه اتعرفت علي
-(دكتوره نسبيه) ميرا ديه حوار تاني لوحده مينفعش اكتب عنها في سطرين ولا حته جملتين بس الي حقدر اقوله عنها انا بنت زي العسل بجد محترمه جدا و مخها ما شاء الله عليه مش بحسد ولله بس بجد افكارها جميله و مواضعها اجمل و معرفتها هيه الاجمل في حياتي يا رب يديم المعرفه بينا ::  
-(زيزو)احمد من الشخصيات المحترمه جدا بجد محترم جدا و خدوم لاقصي حد اي حد بس يطلب اي حاجه يعملها و هوه سعيد و مبسوط بيحب الكل و بيسال علي الكل و بجد انا فخوره ان عندي اخ في الله زي احمد لانه بجد انسان كويس و بيحب العربيات قد عنيه  ::  
-(داريا) داريا انا كنت اعرفها كده علي الماشي بس بعد موضوع انفال عجبني جدا اسلوبها في الكتابه و رديت عليها و بعد كده بقينا صحاب داريا بجد بحس انها تمتلك امكانيات كبيره جدا و بطلعها واحد واحده انا بعزها جدا و بحدبها جدا بجد
-(مظلووم) مظلوووووووووووم ده فيلم لوحده دمه شرباات و بيخليني اضحك من قلبي تلقائي جدا في تعاملاته و بجد دمه زي العسل و مثقف جدا و بحس انه مسلسل كل حلقه فيه مختلفه عن التانيه عنده قصص غريبه و هوه مديون ليه بقصص المفروض يحكهالي و مطنشني خااالص  :Confused:  
_(ميس نور) ماما نور قلبها طيب جدا بجد زي البفته البيضه بحس في كلامها بالحنان و انها بتعاملنا زي ولاها بالظبط ربنا يخليكي يا ميس نور
_(عمرو صالح) من الشخصيات الي بحترمها جداا و طيب جدا جدا و بيعز الكوره مووت  ::  
-(اوشا) انا يمكن متعاملتش معاكي كتير يا رشا بس في الحبه الي اتاملت معاكي فيهم كان دمك بجد شربات بجد و حبيتك من غير ما اتعامل معاكي
-(عندليب) عندليب بقه بحس انه مشاغب ليه معرفش بس هوه اخي لي اعتز بيه جدا جدا
-(اسماء طلعت) بنوته طيبه جدا جدا و يا رب يديم المعرفه بينا
_(ماد بوي) برده مشاغب ليه معرفش  ::  
-(مذهله) دايما بقول عليها انها اسم علي مسمي
-(عصفور الشعر) ردوده بحبها جدا في المواضيع و طبعا منافسي في الالعاب الايف بس ان شاء الله حكسبه بس لما ترجع الالعاب  ::  
-(باشمهندسه عسوله)مع اننا مبقناش نتكلم الا اني برده بحبها جدا
-(مييم) بيحب الرسم زي ههههههه انا بحب الرسم جدا و برده منافسي في الالعاب الايف بجانب عصفور العر و برده حغلبه ان شاء الله  ::  
(مهندس عمرو) حمايا  ::   ::  

يا رب مكونش نسيت حد ابدا لاني بجد تعبت ممن الكتابه لاني كتبت الكلام ده كله مرتين و اما عن اخر حاجه اني اسيب المنتدي فا ده لايمكن يحصل بتاتا لان المنتدي ده هوه اكتر منتدي انا بحبه

و شكرا ليكي علي الموضوع و طبعا وجعت دماغ كل الي حيقرا الكلام ده كله  ::  

نعنوعه الحبوبه ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> انا بقى قعدت خلاص فى الاوضه وتذكرت حتى قبل ما اسجل علاءاخويا كان بيقولى على مواضيع وكنت بدخل اقراها كزائرة المهم سجلت ودخلت فى شهر8 وعملت موضوع تعارففى التعارف والتهانى  وعلى ما اظن ان اول عضو رحب بيا كان سى وولف وبعدين ماد بوى وبعدين اول واحدة اتعرف عليها عن قرب معرفه شخصيه  عضوة اسمها اشراقه شمس اتعرفت عليها واتصحبنا حتى على الماسنجر المهم تانى واحدة اتعرفت عليها عن قرب ابله نور وحبيتها اوىىىىىىىىىىىى واعتبرتها كمان مثل ليا فى الاخلاق والذوق وعادى اشتركت فى مواضيع واول موضوع ليا دعوة حب الحمد لله لاقى اقبال والحمد لله واعترفت على نوسه من الماسبقات ومرة لا بيا واعليا دخلت المنتدى لاقيت نوسه عمللىعيد ميلاد وفرحت جدا وحسيت انه اول عيد ميلاد ليا فى حياتى بدات اتعرف عليكم اكتر واكتر عرفت اسماء طلعت وباشمهندسه عسوله وحبيبتى الدكتورة نسيبه وكمان اسيرة بحبها جا فى الله بس الحمد لله كمان عملت اخوة بنين زى زيزو ومظلوم وكمان ابن البلد وعصفور الشعر وهشام نصار يعنىعرفتهم من موضعهم وكمان اخويا علاء انا اخته الصغيرة المهم حبيت المنتدى واهله ونفسى افضل معاهم طول عمرى اه واللى لسه متعرفه عليها عن قرب وحبيتهااااااااااااااا جداا  ايمان (داريا) ما شاء اللهعليها وكمان لاقيت اعضاء مهرفهمش بيسالوا وبيسلموا عليا بقيت اسال عليهم واسلم عليهم خلاص المنتدى بقى بيتى بجد وكلم اخواتى بجد حبتكم كلكم فى الله ربنا يدمها علينا من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله


نورتى الاوضة يا قمر وتسلميلى على الذكريات الحلوة 

وربنا يديم المحبة والاخوة بينا يارب

ويا حبيبتى احبك الذى احببتنى فيه 

وتسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## حنـــــان

لا الموضوع عايز له رواقة وقاعدة طويلة... أنا راجعة ان شاء الله.

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> انا يا ميرا إمبارح اعدت أكتب ذكرياتي و في الأخر طارت    المهم نتبدي يلا علي بركة الله : 
> 
> انا يا سيتي بقي اول يوم دخلت فيه المنتدي كان يوم 8 مايو 2004 حافظة اليوم علشان كان تاني يوم عيد ميلادي ...اهو علشان تفتكريه هههههههههه....المهم انا عرفت المنتدي عن طريق د/ عادل و بصراحة مش كنت اعرف يعني ايه منتدي اصلاً وكنت مشتغربة اوي و لما كان د/ عادل بيسألني عن رأيي في المنتدي كنت بقوله ان المنتدي ده حاجة سخيفة أوي بجد و ممل  سبحان الله مش كنت اتخيل بجد انه يأتي يوم و اكون مدمنة المنتدي  لأن في الأول كنت لم أتعرف علي أي أحد هنا و لا أعرف كيفية المشاركة و الخطوات و كنت اري الجميع مندمجون مع بعض و أحسست أني غريبة وسطهم و لذلك بعدت شوية عن المنتدي شهرين تقريباً كنت بدخل بسيط روحت اتدربت في منتدي تاني و رجعت بقي مستحلفة  ههههه
> 
> أفتكر سمسمة بعد ما رجعت تاني شجعتني و الله  كانت بتعلق علي إسمي فاكرة يا سمسمة يوكي يوكي و كانت بتقولي انت من اليابان و الا إيه ههههههههه و أول تقييم لي كان من أنفال علي موضوع كتبته عن العنف ضد المرأة كنت فرحانة يومها أوي و طايرة من الفرحة  
> 
> و فيه يوم لما لقيت نفسي عضو فعال و تاني يوم عضو سوبر و بعدها علي طول رجعت تاني قلت بس مضطهدني  و عملت مشكلة و نزلت موضوع و كانت قصة لما بفتكرها بضحك ضحك مش ممكن   و الناس تدخل تقولي معلش يا بوكي مش مهم المهم انت بوكي و انا أقول ابداً حقي ... عضوية المجلس هههههههههههههه 
> 
> و من الشخصيات اللي أفتكر لها برده مواقف ابن البلد ..يا ربي نفسي لما أسأله علي حاجة يريحني دايماً مش يقولي الشرح كامل و يقولي انت اصلك عايزة التفاصيل طيب ما دمت عارفني كده ما تعرفني اسهل ....بس بجد هو أخ عزيز رغم مناكفته.
> ...


بوكى يا يابانى انتى  ::  منورانى

ايه الذكريات العسل دى تسلم ايدك

انا ملاحظة ان كلنا متقفين ان ابن البلد مناكف من الدرجة الاولى  ::  ومتفقين برضه انه شخصية ما شاء الله عليها

حلوة قوى عضوية المجلس  ::  

وانا كمان مستنية انك لو افتكرتى حاجة تقوليلى

وتسلم ايدك على الذكريات الحلوة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ميرا بعد تعبي و شقايا نص ساعه الي كتبته كله فجاءه اختفي بس معلش نكتب من اول و جديد
> قبل ما اكتب اي حاجه انا  احيكي من كل قلبي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بجد موضوع فعلا حلو قوي يا ميرا و فكره رائعه انا مش عارفه بتجيبي افكارك منين ما شاء الله افكار كلها جميله جدا جداا  
> 
> طبعا شئ يسعدني جدا اني اشارك في الموضوع ده ده يعني لو مفيش مانع لاني بجد حبقه مبسوطه جدا لو شاركت معاكم ذكرياتي مع المنتدي الجميل ده و طبعا اعتذر مقدما عن الاخطاء الاملائيه الي حتكون فيه علشان انتي عارفه طبعا اختك ساقطه عربي  و يا رب ذكرياتي تعجبك  
> 
> دخولى المنتدى
> 
> ...


معلش يا نعناعة اكيد ايدك وجعتك طيب خدى البوكيه ده كتعويض ::  

تسلم ايدك على الذكريات الحلوة اللى كتبتيها مرتين 

والمربعات الخضرا زادت فى قلوبنا ليكى يا غدير والالعاب اللايف هتقهرى ميم وعصفور الشعر ان شاء الله

تسلميلى يا قمر يارب

----------


## Bloody Tears

الموضوع مش جيد نهائي 
الموضوع اكتر من رائع 
ومحتاج الغرفه الفارغه لكن للاسف كتب المدرسه قاعده معايا في الغرفه 
ومش عارف افضي نفسي لحد خالص 
بس باذن الله قريبا واحاول ان اكون معاكم لاكبر قدر ممكن لاتذكر 
كل ما هو غال علي في ذلك المنتدي الرائع 
YOURS
رسول غرام ALEX

----------


## ديدي

ياه موضوع عاوز قاعده يا ميرا
تسجيل حضور واعجاب بالموضوع
ولى عودة مع الرغى ان شاء الله يا قمر

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> لا الموضوع عايز له رواقة وقاعدة طويلة... أنا راجعة ان شاء الله.


ماشى يا حنان ظبطى نفسك وحطى كوباية النسكافيه وابقى احكيلى بقى 

انا مستنياكى يا جميل

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> الموضوع مش جيد نهائي 
> الموضوع اكتر من رائع 
> ومحتاج الغرفه الفارغه لكن للاسف كتب المدرسه قاعده معايا في الغرفه 
> ومش عارف افضي نفسي لحد خالص 
> بس باذن الله قريبا واحاول ان اكون معاكم لاكبر قدر ممكن لاتذكر 
> كل ما هو غال علي في ذلك المنتدي الرائع 
> YOURS
> رسول غرام ALEX


ربنا يخليك يارب يا رسول الغرام والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك

وشد حيلك فى المذاكرة والمدرسة ربنا يعينك

انا فى انتظارك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> ياه موضوع عاوز قاعده يا ميرا
> تسجيل حضور واعجاب بالموضوع
> ولى عودة مع الرغى ان شاء الله يا قمر


ماشى يا ديدى انا مستنياكى ترغى براحتك 

وانا هبقى قارئة جيدة لرغيك

وتسلميلى يا قمر على وجودك


والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك

----------


## مظلوووم

موضوع ممتاز يا ميرا باحييكى عليه
تسجيل اعجاب سريع  :good: 
وعوده اخرى باذن الله
اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> موضوع ممتاز يا ميرا باحييكى عليه
> تسجيل اعجاب سريع 
> وعوده اخرى باذن الله
> اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
> انوووووووووبيس



ربنا يخليك يا مظلوم والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك

وانا مستنياك متاخرش بقى

وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## بنت مصر

موضوعك جميل جداااااااا يا دكتور نسيبة وفكرته هايلة
تسلم ايدك وتسلم افكارك يارب
 ::   ::   :: 

بسنت

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> موضوعك جميل جداااااااا يا دكتور نسيبة وفكرته هايلة
> تسلم ايدك وتسلم افكارك يارب
>   
> 
> بسنت


تسلميلى يارب يا بسنت بقالك كتير منورتيش مواضيع ليا

تسلم ايدك انتى يا قمر على مرورك وانا مستنية ذكرياتك

والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك

----------


## سـلـوى

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
تسلم ايدك يا ميرا
انا جاية اسجل و امشى ههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> تسلم ايدك يا ميرا
> انا جاية اسجل و امشى ههههههههههههههههههههه*



ربنا يخليكى يا سلوى 

تسلم ايدك انا مستنياكى 

متتاخريش بقى

----------


## bedo_ic

تسجيل حضور يادكتورة ولى رد باذن الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> تسجيل حضور يادكتورة ولى رد باذن الله


انا فى انتظارك يا بيدو وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## سـلـوى

*انا جييييييييييييييت
قلت قبل ما امشى ادخل

انا طبعا مش كل الاعضاء افتكر انا اتعرفت عليهم ازاى
بس فية اعضاء انا فاكرة اوى انا اتعرفت عليهم ازاى::

ماما زوزو: 
اول عضوة اتعرفت عليها شفت مشاركاتها و اتعرفت عليها من خلالها و حبيتها اوى و ارسلت لها علشان تضيفنى و الحمد لله كانت من احلى و احسن الشخصيات اللى اتعرفت عليهم

باشمهندس على درويش و باشمهندس اسامة::
من اعز الناس و اكتر الشخصيات اللى احمل لهم معزة و تقدير كبييييييير
يكفى انهم اللى حببونى فى المنتدى و عرفونى اصلا كيف استفيد منة صح
ربنا يحفظهم دائما


ديدى:
حبيبة قلبى
كان سبب تعارفى يها هى قاعة المسابقات .......اى لعبة كنت ادخلها اجدها موجودة و و كنا ندخل نشارك وراء بعض
حبيتها و حسيت انها رقيقة و لذيذة
و ارسلت لها و تعرفنا
و بجد من اقرب الشخصيبات لقلبى


اوشا:
يا ربىىىىىىى كانت معرفة فى ظروف سيئة هههههههه بس زى ما بيقولوا ما محبة إلا بعد عداوة هههههه بس هى مكانتش عداوة يعنى
كنت طارحة موضوع بعنوان المنتديات حرام
فدخلت هاجمتنى بألسوب ناشف شوية
و ارسلنا لبعض و كلمتنى جامد و قالتلى انتى عالمة زى الجرائد الصفراء  تطرحى مواضيع بعناوين جامدة و خلاص و قالتلى كلام جامد اوى كرهتنى فى نفسى
و كنت بفكر اسيب المنتدى و الله
بس متفهموش اية اللى حصل بعدها اتعرفنا على بعض 
و بجد بحبها اوىىىىىىىى و بعشق صراحتها  




هشام نصار:
عرفتة من لعبة كانت باسم ادخل و شارك معانا 
هى كانت عن اننا كأننا عيلة و بنشتغل و نوزع شغل البيت علينا
و دخل يوزع تورتات 
و طبعا يا ميرا انتى عارفة اختك فى الحاجات الحوة و خاصة تورتة الشيكليكليتة هههههههه 
و بجد من الشخصيات اللى بحترمها جدا



عصفور الشعر:
مممممممممممم معرفة كانت محرجة جدااااااااااااااااا
اول مرة اعرفة كان دخولة لى فىلا مشكلتين
و طبعا وقتها هو مكنش يعرفنى ولا يعرف اسلوبى
قلت اكيد هيأخد عنى فكرة سيئة جدا و انى وحشة
صحيح انت واخد عنى فكرة وحشة من وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



حسام عمر:
من اول الاعضاء اللى تعرفتهم عليهم فى المنتدى
من مواضيعة الجميلة و تواجدة و مشاركاتة
و بجد لغاية دلوقتى مش انسى ابدا فرحتى
اما دخلى مضووع و قالى انا بعتبرك اختى الصغيرة
و حقيقى انا بعتبر حضرتك اخ كبير و استاذ كمان



اما ارجع بقى يمكن اكون افتكرت الباقى
تسلمى يا ميرا*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

الله موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا دكتوره 
انا قعدت اهو فى الاوضه ومسكت الورقه واشتريت دسته اقلمه بجميع الالوان وغمضت عنيه 
وبفتكر نفسي وانا قاعد على الكمبيوتر انا اهووووووووووو شيفني  ::   انا كنت فى الكويت بعد ماسافرت اليها بقالى ستة شهور تقريبا انا كنت قاعد يا ستى على جوجيل بدور على شريط  للفنان المحترم ايمان البحر درويش اسمه الجرح الاليم ( اللى يعرف عنه حاجه يقولى )
وخير اللهم اجعله خير القى موضوع فى منتدى اسمه منتدى ابناء مصر الموضوع فى قاعة المناقشات وكان اسمه ليه يا عادل ليه ؟ وكان للمتألقه دائما بسنت بنت مصر العنوان شدنى قوي دخلت اشوف ايه الحكايه 
لقيت كلام محترم بصراحه وشكل المنتدى شدنى قولت يا واد بلاش فضول اقرأ الى انت عايزه واطلع تانى وبس ,, ما اقدرتش اقاوم دخلت اتصفح الصفحات واقرا هنا وهنا وهنا ودخلت قاعه لقاء فى حب الله  وكمان قاعه الشعر وقلت اشارك بقى وادخل وخلاص وسجلت اسمى بالفعل وكان يوم حد 10/4/2005 وعملت موضوع فى قاعة التهانى والتعارف وكان اسمه (مفاجأة مفاجأة ؟؟؟ تعالى وخش بسرعه)  وكان اول اللى رحبوا بى كانت ديدي وبعدها استاذى وحبيب قلبى استاذ محمد عبد السلام الصعيدي ابو يحي وكانت المشاركات فى الموضوع ده زى العسل بجد والله لدرجة ان عدد المشاركات وصل الى 58 والزيارات 600 تقريبا حتى من ضمن الردود رد لبسنت بنت مصر بتقول فيه 
(الموضوع دا انا مشاركة فيه وعارفاه كويس 
ومع ذلك كل يوم اقرا كلمة مفاجأة ادخل جري اشوف ايه هي 
يخرب بيت الذكاء وسنينه )
وطبعا اتعرف على ناس كتيره من الموضوع ده ومن اهمهم ابن البلد اللى دخل يقولى اهلا بك يا علاء بس انت من اول ما تيجي تخالف القانون راجع البند ده كويس 

13- يجب أن يكون عنوان الموضوع واضح ومختصر و يدل دلالة واضحة على محتواه ، و يمنع استخدام عبارة (الرجاء الدخول – الفزعة – مناداة شخصاً بعينه) سواء كان هذا الشخص عضوا أو مشرف. 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش بقولكم كنت هضرب من اولها 
ودخلت بعد كده قاعة فك التكشيره وكان موضوع مواقف طريفه وشقيه  وبعدين دخلت على قاعة الشعر وجربت انى اعرض اللى كنت بكتبه لكن قالولى يا ابنى ايه اللى انت كاتبه ده انت عايز تدخل محو اميه من الاول ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحبه حبه حبيت المكان ده جدا واصبح بيتي لانى حسيت فيه بطعم وهواء وريحه مصر واتعرفت على شخصيات محترمه جدا فى المنتدى ,,, ومن اللى اتعرفت عليهم استاذ محمد عبد السلام ابو يحي ومظلوم وزيزو ومحمود عصفور الشعر والعندليب واحمد ناصر وهشام نصار واسد ومجاهد وحسام عمر وكنت بحب مواضيع حسام قوى خاصه ان حسام عنده افلام كارتون هههههههههههه واستاذه نور وماما زوزو وبشمهندسه عسوله واسيره وديدي واسيا وحنان وانفال وساره عادل اللى  مش عارف اختفت فين ودرايا ونوسه وانت كمان يا دكتوره من الشخصيات المتحترمه  ووردة النيل لتضربنى ولا حاجه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااه دول كتير قوى هتن اكتب فيهم لحد بكره ومش هخلص 
والله انا حاسس انكم اهلى حتى وانا لما كنت بكون على النت بكلم البيت كنت اقول لاختى ورده النيل دول اهلى واسرتى الكبيره 
وكنت بقولها ادخلى على موضوع كذا واقريه والموضوع الفلانى وشوفى الردرود اللى مكتوبه لحد ما حبت المنتدى واشتركت معاكم 
و من الناس اللى تقربت منهم قوى وانا اعتبرهم  اخواتى مظلووووووووووووووم حبيب قلبى واحمد عبد العزيز( زيزو يا زيزو ) واستاذه نورة واسيرة  وفى شخصيه انا بحترمها جدا وهى ايمان (درايا) 
ومن المواقف اللى كل ما فتكرها افرح جدا واموت من الضحك  
بعد ما نزلت مصر وقبل كتب كتابى باربع ايام كنت مع زوجتى وولدتها بنشترى حاجات من محطه الرمل لقيت التليفون بيرن
,, الوووووووو السلام عليكم ,, 
 وعليكم السلام ازيك يا علاء 
,,الله يسلمك مين معايا ,, 
انا زيزو 
,,زيزو مين,, 
احمد زيزو 
,,اهلا ازيك يا زيزو ازيك يا حبيب قلبى اخبارك ايه وحشنى والله ,,
الحمد لله , هو مكان الفرح فين علشان انا جى انا والشترى (على فكره هما كانوا فى القاهره وانا فى الاسكندريه )
,, خلاص انا هدخل على النت كمان ساعه واكلمك ان شاء الله ,,
ماشى يا حبيبي مع السلامه 
,, مع السلامه يا حبيب قلبى ,,,,, وقفلت السكه وانا فرحان جدا لقيت زوجتى مبرأااااااااالى   ::   وبتقولى مين زيزى دى بقى اللى بتقولها مع السلامه يا حبيب قلبى وفرحان قوى كده وهتكلمها على النت بعد ساعه  ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما اقولكمش على اللى حصل ههههههههههههههههه بس الحمد لله عدت على خير 
بس بجد كنت فرحان جدا لما سمعت صوت احمد وكمان لما سمعت صوت الشترى 
بجد والله انا بحب  المكان انا مش لاقى حاجه اقولها تعبر عن اللى جوايا غير انى احبكم فى الله 
شكرا يا دكتوره على الموضوع الجميل ده 

 ::  تقبلوا تحيتى  ::  

أدام الله علينا الحب والود والخاء
,
,
 ::  علاء الدين  ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

باشمهندسة عسولة او سلوى حبيبتى منورانى وذكرياتك جميلة وانا مستنياكى لو فيه حاجة بس انتى شدى حيلك فى المذاكرة

استاذ علاء ذكرياتك ما شاء الله كلها لذيذة وضحكتنى  انت ما شاء الله عليك شخصية محترمة ولذيذة جدااااااااااااااا ويارب يكون الموضوع عدى على خير وبعد كده بقى ابقى قول احمد بلاش زيزو عشان ميحصلش لغبطة تانى ههههههههههه

تسلم ايديكم على المرور اسعدتونى بمروركم

----------


## وردة النيل

هههههههههههههههههه ابدا ءاعجاب ومرو وانا على فكرة قولت ذكرياتى هههههههههههههههههه بس انا جايه اسلم على الدكتورة الجميله ميرا موضوع تجفه ماشا ءالله عليكى من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع جميل جدا يا ميرا
صراحة استمتعت جدا بقراءة ذكرياتك وذكريات بوكى عن المنتدى
انا مش عارفة هقدر ارغى ولا لا اهو هحاول
اول حاجة طبعا دخولى للمنتدى:
كان صدفة عن طريق جوجل واكتر حاجة عجبتنى فى المنتدى انه اقسامه فيها كل حاجة
واعضاءه فيهم خفة دم ماحصلتش لكن فى نفس الوقت ارائهم جميلة وكلامهم تستفادى منهم
وتحسى دايما انهم اخوات او اصحاب من زمان

اول مواضيعى:

مزلت كذا موضوع فى لقاءات فى حب الله لكن الردود كانت قليلة لكن كملت طبعا ولا همنى وكام موضوع فى فك التكشيرة ل

مواضيع شدتنى: صراحة مش فاكرة مواضيع معينة لكن اغلبهم كانوا فى لقاءات فى حب الله والمناقشات لبراود مسلمة وبنت مصر وابن مصر وكتير

الاشراف: 

استفدت منه حاجات كتير اهمها انى عرفت ان فى ناس بتجتهد فى كل حاجة بتعملها وبتخلص ليها وصراحة مش هنلاقى ناس كدة زى مشرفينا الافاضل 

اعضاء حببونى فى المنتدى:بلا منازع طبعا بنت مصر بسنت الحبيبة حتى كانت عاملة ايام ما اشتركت مسابقة جميلة اوى انها بتعرض علينا صور مشوشة واحنا نقول هيا ايه طبعا ما كسبتش ولا مرة لكن كنت متابعاها  وابن البلد بطيبته ودمة الخفيف وخوفه على المنتدى

اعضاء استفدت منهم:

اول واحدة استفدت منها كتير  هى طعمة وبراود مسلمة 
وناس كتير زى مصراوى وواد كول بخفة دمة ونشاطه واخى احمد ناصر بارائه واشرف المجاهد بكل ما استفدته منه وفاضل بفلسفاته الرائعة والصعيدى طبعا بتبسيطه لوسائل الدعوة والموعظة وانفال بابداعاتها اوانفاليزماتها وحلا برقتها وكتاباتها والدكتور جمال مرسى وال م على درويش ود عاطف بابداعاتهم العالية المستوى والفكر وشودى باجتهاده وحبه للمنتدى وعبده باشا باخلاصه وحسام عمر بمجهوده المميز  صراحة فى كتير اوى استفدت منهم 

اخواتى فى المنتدى بقى كتييير اوى

لكن اول من اتكلمت معاها واستفدت بارائها ماما زوزو الغالية ومودى وسمسمة البروف الرائعة وبسمة الغالية التى تزودنى بالطاقة والامل كلما اتحدث معها و باشمهندسة عسولة بخفة دمها وحبها للجميع وبحس فعلا باننا متوافقين فى حاجات كتير وميرا العسل بلدياتى اللى بتقول عنى كلام ما استحقش نصه لكن هيا تستحق اضعاف اضعافه لانها بنوتة جدعة وبستفاد منها دايما من كلامها ومواضيعها وبعتبرها اخت ليا بجد وايمان طبعا برقى فكرها وارائها المفيدة جدا وكتاباتها الرقيقة مثلها من اول مشاركة ليها حسيت انى اعرفها ولما عرفتها اكتر حسيت بتلقائيتها وجمال روحها وانفال الغالية بعقلها وكلماتها الرائعة فهى بسمتى التى لا استطيع الابتعاد عنها 
وام احمد التى على الرغم من اننا لم نتحدث طويلا ولكن لى الشرف بالتعرف عليها فنشاطها فى المنتدى وارائها ومشاركاتها تدل على شخصية رائعة حنونة تحب الجميع وتفيد بلا مقابل وبوكى بوكى التى شعرت بالالفة نحوها من اول حديث وديدى الرقيقة وعروسة المنتدى ونونا بجمال روحها وكلماتها 
اكيد نسيت ناس كتير لكن معلش الذاكرة ضعفت

على العموم شكرا يا ميرا على رحلة الذكريات الجميلة وفى نفس الوقت فرصة لتذكر كل من استفدت منهم
صراحة يا ميرا مواضيعك كلها بتعجنى فشكرا عليهم
وجزاكِ الله خيرا
*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

بسمة امل يا غالية عليا

تسلميلى يا حبيبى على الذكريات الحلوة وتسلميلى على ان اسمى من ضمن ذكرياتك

وانتى غالية عليا وذوق جدا معايا 

تسلميلى يا حبيبى على المرور

ومعلش اتاخرت قوى فى الرد

----------


## ابن البلد

::(: 
كان نفسي أشارك في الموضوع 
لكن للآسف مش هقدر في الفترة الحاليه

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

لا يهمك يا ابن البلد 

انا مستنياك وفى اى وقت تعال وقول 

انا منتظرة ذكرياتك بشدة لانك الاساس فى تكوين المنتدى وانا عايزة اعرف اتكون ازاى

ومعلش ربنا يعينك يارب 

ومتتاخرش علينا بقى

----------


## سـلـوى

*ربنا يخليكى يا بسمة امل
و انتى بجد اخت غالية و سعيدة بمعرفتك و الظروف اللى جمعتنا

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا*

----------


## bedo_ic

بصى ياستى بقى ............... يادكتورة ميراااااااااااااااااا ........................
** أول واحد اتعرفت عليه حبيبى قلبى مظلوم (( شترى )) وبعديها كانت الغاليه علينا كلنا ماما ((زوزو ))))
2- بعد كده الغالية ايمان رجب " ايمى "" وبعديهم الباشمهندسة العسولة.
3- نيجى بقى للشلةالتانية ... كلهم طبعا زى العسل منهم زيزو افندى" فجلة " بيشتغل فى البريد. وعندليب الحبوب.. وظابط شرطة خطيب بنتى ..هههههههههههه.  
4- الاخوات الاعزاء .. ميرا  دكتورتنا الغالية ... مهلة .. بوكى بوكى .. نوسة . اسيرة الصبر
5- وبعديعم بقى اجدد الاصدقاء .. علاء الدين فوزى واحمد صلاح ابن البلد..
واسف ان سقط سهوا احد لم اذكرة ولى عودة باذن الله

----------


## حسام عمر

موضوع جميل جدا


وفكرته رائعه

انا اتبسطت جدا لما قريته

وحعود بأذن الله للكتابه فيه


واشكر دكتوره ميرا على الموضوع

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايدك يا بيدو على ذكرياتك الحلوة ربنا يكرمك وان شاء الله متكونش نسيت حد

استاذ حسام ربنا يكرمك على اعجابك بالموضوع وانا فى انتظار ذكرياتك

ربنا يكرمكم على المرور وتسلم اياديكم

----------


## ابن البلد

انا عايز أكتب ذكرياتي  ::$: 
بقه بيتهيألي المفروض أشارك 
فات سنتين خلاص  ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

هههههههههههههههه 

اكتب يا ابن البلد براحتك متهيالى الاعضاء كلهم نفسهم يعرفوا انت بالذات ذكريات ايه مع المنتدى

وشكرا على رفع الموضوع وانا مستنية ذكرياتك بقى

----------


## ديدي

موضوع جميل اوى يا ميرا
اول مرة اشوفه
انا بقى ذكرياتى فى المنتدى من اجمل الذكريات اللى مرت عليه فى حياتى
لى عودة علشان احكيها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

ميرا موضوع حلو  ::sorry:: 

لي عودة ان شاء الله .. حقيقي لازم اكتب هنا حاجة ..

بس حابة اشكرك .. على الموضوع ..

بس اديني فترة .. بس افكر وارجع ..

وحابة اشكر الناس الي اتعرفت عليهم .. كلهم الي في المنتدى .. الجدد والقدامى .

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## R17E

ذات يوم نسيت أن اتنفس ... و كدت أن أموت..!!!

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> موضوع جميل اوى يا ميرا
> اول مرة اشوفه
> انا بقى ذكرياتى فى المنتدى من اجمل الذكريات اللى مرت عليه فى حياتى
> لى عودة علشان احكيها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله


اهلا بعروسة المنتدى

منورانى يا جميل والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك 

وانا مستنية ذكرياتك بقى متتاخريش علينا ان شاء الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> ميرا موضوع حلو 
> 
> لي عودة ان شاء الله .. حقيقي لازم اكتب هنا حاجة ..
> 
> بس حابة اشكرك .. على الموضوع ..
> 
> بس اديني فترة .. بس افكر وارجع ..
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اهلا اهلا يا ايمى انا المفروض دلوقتى اضيفك لقائمة ذكرياتى واقل انك من الاصحاب الجدد اللى اتبسطت انى اتعرفت عليهم

والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك ومستنية ذكرياتك وهديكى فترة بس مش كبيرة عاوزين نستمتع معاكى

وتسلميلى يا جميل على وجودك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> ذات يوم نسيت أن اتنفس ... و كدت أن أموت..!!!


اهلا يا يراع منور الموضوع

وسلمتك من الموت وان شاء الله متنساش تتنفس تانى 

ومتنساش كمان تكتبلى ذكرياتك فى المنتدى  :M:  

منور يا يراع

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*موضوع حلو قوى ياميرا

وفكرته جميله قوى

دا تسجيل حضور ولى عوده ان شاء الله*

----------


## وردة النيل

السلام عليكم يا اهل بيتى الثانى وحشتونى جدا جدا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كلكم وانا لما جلست فى حجرة مظلمه اتذكر احلى ايامى واحلى اخوات فى الله تذكرتكم بكل خير مع انكم نسيتونى بس انتم وحشتونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى او ى اوىىىىىى وربنا العالم ميرا القمر وابله نور وديدى وبوكى واميرا وغدير وكل اخواتى فى المنتدى والله ومفتقداكم جدا كلكم اقول لكم كلمه واحده انىىىىى احبكم فى الله

----------


## الصعيدي

> ذات يوم نسيت أن اتنفس ... و كدت أن أموت..!!!


ما لكش حق يا أخي .. تعال عندنا خد لك نفسين .. هههههههههههههه .. احنا برضه من أنصار سياسة النفس الطويل
 :M (33):

----------


## الصعيدي

والله يا ميرا موضوع جميل جدا .. فكرني بأيام زمان .. أجمل أيام فعلا عشتها في منتدى أبناء مصر .. ربنا يكرمك على الذكريات الجميلة دي .. وبعودة الايام ان شاء الله  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم
موضوع غاية في الروعة ياميرا تسلم افكارررررررررررك ياقمر
انا بقى استني عليا شهرين ونص كده عقبال مايبقى عمري في المنتدى سنة علشان اجي اكتبلك ذكريااااااااااااااااااتي ده انا عملت بلاوووووووي ياميرا  ههههههههههه
بجد موضوع جميل واستمتعت بكل المشاركات اللي فيه ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]موضوع جميل جدا
 اقول ان ذكرياتي في المنتدى مممممممممممممم
 اول شيء  كان لي اصحاب  في المنتدى وكانو  يحكولي عنه كتير
طلبت   اسم الموقع  واشتركت 
وبعد ما عملت كام  لفة  كدا على القاعات وقرأة شوية فيه من هناك وهنل لقيت انه مفيد جدا وبعل استفدت منه اكتر ما تصورت
وبعدين تشجعت وكتبت مواضيع
وكنت  سعيدة جدا لما اي عضو    يرد على موضوعي او يعجبه
  بس هلاء بتأسف اني ما عم كون كتير بالمنتدى عشان الظروف
 بس بتمنى ارجع متل زمان
 لك كل الشكر يا دكتورة  لرجوعنا   لزكريات جميلة[/grade]

----------


## شوق للجنان

مشكوره 

انا ذكرياتي

1/ اللحظات المؤلمه في حياتي: :M:  

عشان اقدر اقول اللحظات المؤلمه لازم اقول شويه حاجات عن نفسي :
انا مصريه بس عايشه في السعوديه عندي 3 اخوات في مصر (دي اكتر حاجه مؤلمه )
والباقي كتيير بس مش لازم ....


2/ اللحظات السعيده :
لما بروح مصر في الاجازه ... :M (34):   :Biggrindaisy:

----------


## شوق للجنان

اما عن ذكرياتي في المنتدى فانا لسه مقعدتش فيه كتير

----------


## ابن البلد

> ما لكش حق يا أخي .. تعال عندنا خد لك نفسين .. هههههههههههههه .. احنا برضه من أنصار سياسة النفس الطويل


 :: 
مش هقولك انا مبسوط قد أيه بأني شوفت لك مشاركات من جديد 
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ولا من مشاركاتك الي تفطس من الضحك دي 
 :: 

بس أنا عايز اجي أخد نفس أنا كمان 
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> مش هقولك انا مبسوط قد أيه بأني شوفت لك مشاركات من جديد 
> ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ولا من مشاركاتك الي تفطس من الضحك دي 
> 
> 
> بس أنا عايز اجي أخد نفس أنا كمان


أبو يوسف الغالي .. أستاذنا كلنا .. ربنا يخليك لينا ياريس .. وان شاء الله أحاول اكون موجود .. انزل انت بس اسكندرية .. والأنفاس كلها تطلع لك ..  ::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

السلام عليكم
معلش انا جى متأخر

عموما ذكرياتى وبإختصار مع المنتدى
كانت سعيدة وحزينة فى نفس الوقت

يعنى فى ناس مكونتش بحبهم ابدا ولما اتعرفت عليهم حبيتهم
وفى ناس كنت بحبهم وما زلت بحبهم وحفضل أحبهم
وفى ناس كنت بحبهم ودلوقتى بكرههم لأنهم منافقين
وفى ناس عمرى ما حبيتهم ولا ححبهم

ومش حابب أذكر الذكريات بالتفصيل 
لأنى صريح شوية شويتين تلاته
ولو قولت مين اللى حبيتهم
فطبيعى حقول مين اللى كرهتهم

ولذلك بكتفى بعناوين الذكريات
تحياتى ليكى دكتورة

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية الدكتورة نسيبة 

موضوع أكثر من رائع وذكريات حقا جميلة .....
لي عودة والجلوس معكم في الغرفة الرائعة .....
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## R17E

> اهلا يا يراع منور الموضوع
> 
> وسلمتك من الموت وان شاء الله متنساش تتنفس تانى 
> 
> ومتنساش كمان تكتبلى ذكرياتك فى المنتدى  
> 
> منور يا يراع


عذرا علي التأخير و عذرا أخر لأني لم أحضر شيء من ذكرياتي 
عموما و علي رأي صديقي المعتق فإن ذكرياتي قد تكون أسود من أي قرن خروب خلقه ربنا ..
أما المشرق منها  فهو ذكريات مع محمد فاروق و شادي و أنفال و داريا و الصعيدي وعز الدين و مناوشات عمرو أسماعيل .
ما أصعب أن يتقاعد الأنسان عن الحياة مبكرا
من يدري 
ربما أعود يوما
شكرا لكي دكتورة

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..


حبيت اشكرك مرة اخرى يا دكتورة نسيبة على الفكرة الجميلة .. خلتني اعيد ذكريات جميلة مرت عليا وانا عضوة في المنتدى ..


حكاية دخولي للمنتدى ..

 حكايتي مع المنتدى بدأت في عام 2004 او 2003 لا أتذكر بالظبط حقيقة .. 
افتكر اني دخلت للمنتدى من باب المصادقة .. ما افتكر الموضوع الي كنت ابحث عنه .. بس الي خلاني اتعلق بالمنتدى من تلك السنين .. 
هما بسنت وأشرف المجاهد .. أسمائهم ما فارقتني لحظة واحد .. الى عام 2006 ..

افتكر كنت ادخل كل بين فترة والتانية .. اشوف ايش الجديد .. مرة ـ اذا ما خانتني ذاكرتي ولا اتخلبطت بين المنتديات ـ كانت في خلفية في المنتدى بالورد
 ونختار احنا اللون اما وردي او ازرق كنت دائما اختار اللون الوردي ههههههههههه :Girl (25): 

رجعت سنة 2006 وانا اعرف عن المنتدى الكثير .. بس ما اعرف الاعضاء طبعا الا اشرف المجاهد وبسنت .. وابن البلد طبعا   :3: .. رجعت وحسيت اني انا هنا من زمان .. 
ما اعرف لو كنت حأقدر اوصف لك الي اشعر بيه .. حقيقي .. اتمنى اني اكون شرحت بشكل مفهوم ..  ::$: 

الي هنا وخلاص هههه.


أول مصافحة لي في المنتدى كانت مع  :

*ليدر* : ليدر حكايتي معاه حكاية .. كنت جديدة في المنتدى وكان هو حاطط موضوع اعتقد انه ياترى ايه افضل طريقة لهزم امريكا اعتقد كده .. المهم .. انا كان ليا نصيب في الرد على الموضوع ..ههههههههه حصل سوء تفاهم والسبب عبدو باشا  ::-s: .. 
رديت عليه بطريقة تهكمية .. بأولا وثانيا وثالثا .. كل ما افتكر ازعل من نفسي  ::(: 

اختتمتها بإني مش حأدخل له موضوع بعد كده >>> اي نعم كنت شريرة في بداياتي في المنتدى . ::mazika2:: 

كنت زعلانة من الموقف هههههه وأول رسالة خاصة لي كانت منه  وفهمني سوء التفاهم الي حصل ..
وانا كنت لسه  بـ 7 مشاركات  :Baby2: ..هههههههههههه 
يعني لسه ما اقدر ابعت له رد على الرسالة .. رحت كملت 30 مشاركة والعلم عند الله .. حتى استطيع الرد على رسالته..^-^

وبعد كده .. اصبح ليدر اخويا الكبير .. وله معزة خاصة عندي .

ربنا يسعدك فين ما كنت يا اخي محمد .. .^-^


*بسنت* : طبعا انا كنت داخله على المنتدى لأني عارفه تقريبا كل شئ عنه .. وما احتجت اني اعمل موضوع ترحب ليا.. دخلت حامية على طول  ::hop::  .. 
ولقيت كل الاعضاء بيكتبو ممكن ترحيب .. رحبو بيا .. اشمعني انا  :Girl (26): .. المصيبة ان مشاركاتي وصلت للمية ههههههه بعت لها رسالة اقلها .. اني ينفع اعمل موضوع ترحيب بيا بعد المية مشاركة ههه

ردت عليا وقالت ..



لا لا لا . 







مش حينفع يا قلم وطبشورة ..





ابدا مستحيل ..



لان



لان 





انا عملت لكي موضوع ترحيب ههههههههههههههههههه 



كان شعوري لا يوصف ساعتها ..فرحتيني يا بسنت الله يفرح قلبك ان شاء الله ..


كانت لحظة بالنسبة ليا مؤثرة .. شكرا يا بسنت .. الله يسعدك فين ما كنتي .. ^-^


*اماك* : اتعرفت عليه من خلال احدى مواضيع الي حطيتها في المنتدى .. طبعا هو اخ وصدق عزيز .. 

مواقفي معاه كثيرة في منها نقاشات حادة .. ومحرجة ومضحكة .. يعني نوعت .. 
هو الي ساعدني اني ادخل قسم الالعاب الي في المنتدى عشان انا اصلا ما كنت اعترف بيه ههههههههههه ::$: 
الله يسعده ويخليه ^-^


*يسرا* : يسرا اتعرفت عليها من لعبة البورصة .. هيا اللعبة الوحيدة الي كنت ادخلها ..ههههههههههههه واصبحت اختي وصديقتي  وحقيقي ما حصلتش رائعة ماشاء الله عليها  .. 
وأطول مرة جلست واتكلمت فيها عبر الماسنجر كانت معاها .. والمفروض اننا نحتفل بذكري صداقتنا الأولي .. قبل أيام ..  ::  كل سنة وانت طيبة يا يسرا ..

ربنا يسعدها ويخليها يا رب. ^-^


*عبير* :اتعرفت عليها في قسم الالعاب بردو .. طيوبة وحنونة ..والكل كان يقول لي اتعرفي عليها .. وانا كنت اخجل منها .. !!!!
 حصل موقف مباشر خلاني احس انها جدا حنونة ..  :l2:  ربنا يسعدها ويخليها ^-^


*زيزو يا زيزو* : العضو الوحيد الي من أول ما دخلت المنتدى كنت بأمزح معاه واضحك معاه في مواضيع السيارات  .. :Friday: 
لاني انا اول ما دخلت المنتدى .." كنت كشرة " يعني أكشر كتير    ::007:: وحساااااااسة  ::sorry::  وللأن يعني .. هههههههههههههه 
هو طيب ومؤدب عاملني كويس جدا  . ربنا يسعده ويخليه ^-^


*أم احمد* : من الموقف الي ما انساها .. في موضوع ليا كانت الصور لا تظهر فيه .. ما عرفت ايش اعمل بعت لأم احمد وسااااااااعدتني بجد كان موقف نبيل .. وراقي بجد .. 
بعت لها 500 ميل كله عشان اضمن ان الموضوع وصل لها وتساعدني  :Girl (26):  هههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا ام احمد .. ربنا يسعدك ويخليكِ. ^-^


*ماتركس* : اتعرف عليه من موضوع عيد ميلاده .. هههههههههه وللأن بأعتبره اخويا الصغير .. 
يعني غلاستي شغالة معاه على طول . ::  ربنا يسعدك يا ماتركس فين ما كنت ..^-^


*ضابط شرطة* : مشاااااكس .. وانا غلسة اتلمينا على بعض .. ::  ربنا يسعدك يا ضابط فين ما كنت :^-^


*عندليب* : من احلى الذكريات مع العندليب .. هي لما عملت عنه اشاعة في لعبة الاشاعات ههههههههه 
وبعت له رسالة بالرابط وقلت له شوف الرد دا هههههههه هههههههههههههه 
هو قال انه ضحك وانبسط بيه ::$:  .. على فكرة رسالته الي بعتها ليا  كنت محتفظة بيها من عام 25 \5\ 2006 الى ان اتمسحت رسايل الاعضاء من صندوق الوارد .. ::$:  ربنا يسعده ويخليه ^-^


مع مرور الأيام تزداد مساحة الصداقة وتحمل لي الايام مزيدا من الأشخاص الأوفياء الأعزاء :


*زهراء* : هههههههههه انا حأخلي الطابق مستور .. وزهراء كمان بعد كم يوم .. المفروض نتحتفل بذكري صداقتنا ..  :: 
فتاة خلوقة.. حساسة .. رومانسية .. رائعة جدا جدا.. سعيدة بالتعرف عليكِ.: ::  ربنا يسعدك ويخليكِ يا زوزو ..^-^


*ميمو* : اخويا الصغير ميمو .. مرت عليا فترة كنت زعلانة من احداث هنا في المنتدى .. 
وميمو انتبه على الي بيحصل معايا .. وكان بيسأل عني .. الحكاية دي اثرت فيا كثير .. ::sorry::  ربنا يسعده ويخليه ^-^


*ميلي* : اختي الكبيرة .. انسانة رائعة .. اتعرف عليها من بعد الاحداث الي حصلت في لبنان ..
 اتمنى انها ترجع تاني .. ربنا يسعدها فين ما كانت ^-^


ومازالت الأيام تريني جانبها الجميل .. 

*شعاع من نور* : افكارنا متشابهه وفهنا بعض من أول مرة .. وحقيقي حقيقي انسانة راقية .. 
ومهتمة لأبعد الحدود .. ومتفهمة جدا جدا .. وسعيدة بالتعرف عليها .. ربنا يسعدك ويخليكِ يا سارة .^-^


*دكتورة نسيبة* : ههههههههههههه زميلتي الفراولة نسيبة .. من أول مرة حسيت انها تهتم بالإنسان .. وتحافظ على مشاعرة..
 حصل موقف ما انساه نسيبة كانت جنبي ووقفت معايا للنهاية .. 
انسانة رائعة .. رائعة .. وربنا يسعدنا في ما تكون .. ^-^


*ندى الايام* : اول مرة كلمتها .. لصق في عقلي ان اسمها وئام .. ههههههههه كيف وليش وعشان ايش .ما اعرف والله ..
 بس للان ماشي معاها الاسم ما اعرف متى حتعترض :Girl (10):   ههههههه بنت جميييييييييييييييييلة ..
 وحقيقي الجلوس معاها بيكون وقت للصفاء والوئام . الله يسعدها فين ما تكون ^-^


*مي مؤمن* : جاااااااااااااااااارتي ... واتعرفت عليها مع العصابة مرة وحدة .. وأول مرة كلمتها .. فكرتها سعودية ..
 كانت تتكلم لهجة سعودي جداوي ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااازة هههههههههههه ماشاء الله عليها ..
دائما افكارها حلوة.. وروحها حلوة .. وماشاء الله عليها خفيفة ظل . ربنا يسعدها ويخليها .. ^-^


*أحلى كلمة* : اتعرفت عليها بعد ما قلت كلمة بالغلط .. وفهمت غلط  ::$:  
كانت فرصة اني اتعرف عليها .. والحمد لله تم التعارف .. انسانة خلووووقة ..
 وروحها جميلة جدا جدا جدا .. ربنا يسعدها يا رب ^-^


*نانيس* :  البنت دي اخلاق ماشاء الله وزملتي الفراولة .. وتعرفت عليها من فريق الفراولة ..
 واول ما عرفت انها من جامعة الازهر .. فرحت جدا .. اول صديقة ليا من الازهر .. وسعيدة بالتعرف عليها .. ربنا يخليها ويسعدها ^-^


*حمادو* : احترام رأيه جدا .. ومجال تفكيره واسع  .. ما شاء الله ..  وعنده حكاية تقطيع التورتة وهيا صاحية .. كنت في الأول اشوفها كلمة متوحشة .. وبعدين فهموني معناها .. ومن المواقف الي ما انساها .. ولا قادرة انساها .. هيا لما اهداني ورده شبة الكرنب ولونها اخضر لااااا وكمان موش باينه  وانا اهديته احلى ورده في العالم .. وربنا يتقبل منا يارب هههههههههههههههههه الله يسعده يا رب .^-^


*ماروكوووووو* : طبعا طبعا .. الحكاية معروفة .. والبنت مخبية عليا للان .. ما اعرف ايش الي حصل معاها في الموضوع اياه  ::p: 
خفيفة ظل .. سريعة الدخول الى القلب .. وطيووووووبة .


احسن موضوع ليا في المنتدى :

الكاميرا الخفية بالاشتراك مع يسرا .

احلى يوم في المنتدى :

لما دخلت مرتين وقت رمضان ولقيت الاستايل الرمضان ..  :l2: 

اسوء يوم ..

...........................

لحظات مميزة .. 

تثبيت موضوعين ليا في قاعة السيارات بعد ما كنت متأكد انهم حيتحذفو .. :: 

اكثر لحظة محرجة ..

هههههههههههههههه عضو كان جديد .. وكتب كلمة في لعبة عبر عن حالتك .. وانا رحت رحبت فيه ..
 اماك بعت لي رسالة على الخاص .. بيقولي ان الكلمة معانا سيئ روحي عدلي مشاركتك  ..
 تلاقي العضو الشرير  مبسوط من غبائي ... رحت وعدلت .. والاخ الغيت عضويته .. باين ان اكلمة معناها 
سيئ جدا   :Girl (26):  ايش عرفني انا كمان .

وطبعا الموقف المحرج الجديد .. حكاية البسبوسة ..  :: 




و لي عودة  ان شاء الله مع باقي الذكريات ومع باقي الأعضاء .. انا لم انتهى بعد ^-^

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
في الأول تحية معطرة بعطور الحب للدكتورة نسيبه..على موضوعها الجميل جداً ده...و يارب ترجعلنا بألف سلامة...

ثانياً بقى...ايميييييي...لي عودة لما تكملي ذكرياتك..ده تسجيل متابعه..

محبتي و مودتي....



*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> *حمادو* : احترام رأيه جدا .. ومجال تفكيره واسع  .. ما شاء الله ..  وعنده حكاية تقطيع التورتة وهيا صاحية .. كنت في الأول اشوفها كلمة متوحشة .. وبعدين فهموني معناها .. ومن المواقف الي ما انساها .. ولا قادرة انساها .. هيا لما اهداني ورده شبة الكرنب ولونها اخضر لااااا وكمان موش باينه  وانا اهديته احلى ورده في العالم .. وربنا يتقبل منا يارب هههههههههههههههههه الله يسعده يا رب .^-^


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مش الكلمة بس اللى متوحشة يا ايميرالد  :Evil 2: 
أنا كمان متوحش  ::evil:: 

وبعدين اللى فهمك معناها دا فهمه ليكي غلط, انا كنت اقصد ناكل التورتة وهى حية بكل توحش  :3: 
يالا ايديكي معايا بأه نلحق ناكل التورتة وهى صاحية قبل ما تفرفر في ايدينا
 :M (6): 

وبخصوص الصورة, يااااااااااه يا امى دا انتى قلبك شديييييييييييييد البياض, لسه فاكرة الموقف دا. بالرغم من انى قلت ليكي السبب وشرحت ليكي, وبعدين صورتك الجميلة دي على فكرة حطيتها خلفية سطح المكتب عندى لفترة طويلة, وكل ما حد من زمايلي يشوفها ينبهر بصراحة بشكلها الرائع  :: 
حقيقي يا ايميرالد انا باحترمك جدا جدا, ودايما عندى شعور انك اخت عزيزة على قلبى
وبالمناسبة بأه, بيوصلك سلامى؟ تقريبا هم حوالى 234567876 سلام كل يوم بابعته ليكي  :: 


ذكرياتى بأه في المنتدى
اكيد عندى ذكريات, هى مش ذكريات, هى مجلدات هههههههههه
ان شاء الله في مرة اجى هنا تانى واكتب جزء منها

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

والله انا حاولت اكمل الذكريات .. بس حسيت ان بعضها .. ما اقدر احطه الان ::$: 
لكن لي عودة ان شاء الله .. 

بالإذن منك يا ميرا .. 

سارة .. مستنية مع الجماعة ذكرياتك  يااااااه حتكون في مواقف ظريفة بشكل  :: 
حمادو .. هههههههههه لا انا عارفة ان معني التورتة وهيا صاحية .. يعني وهيا جديدة وطازة قبل ما تبات .. ولا تقنعوني بغير كده  ::-s: 
الوردة .. موقف جدا ظريف على فكرة يا حمادو ..  ::  لا يمكن انه يتنسي .

ربنا يبارك فيكم ..
وان شاءالله لي عودة ..

شكرا ميرا .. للمرة المليون على الموضوع..  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

انا بقيت كل شوية ادخل الموضوع اشوف كملتي الذكريات ولا لسة يا ايمي  ::  
والله ضحكتيني يابنتي من يوم ماحطيتي الايموشن هذا وانا كل ما اقرالك كلمة اضحك ههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرة باقي الذكريات على احر من الجمر يا ايمي  :f:

----------


## x7moxodyx

موظوع جميل و اكثر من رائع
بس انا توني جديد فعلى شان كذا انا ما عندي شي اقوله الا ان منتدانا جميل جدا

----------


## مظلوووم

للرفع

----------


## حمادو

*يااااااااه يا مظلوم
أنت رفعت واحد من أجمل الموضوعات فى القاعة




بقالى فترة كنت عايز أكتب ذكرياتى فى المنتدى


إن شاء الله راجع بعد ما أرتب رحلة من رحلات ذكرياتى هنا.

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

موضوع جميل جدا جدا...........

و لي عودة إن شاء الله.........

شكرا يا مظلوم انك رفعته...........

----------


## pussycat

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا يا مظلوم على الرفع

ولى عوده إن شاء الله

----------


## nariman

*الموضوع ده كنت بتابعه زماااان لما نزلته ميرا وكنت لسه بقالى كام شهر معاكوا ..وكل مره معرفش ايه يخلينى أتردد أكتب شئ ..يمكن علشان مكنش عندى شئ أحكيه عن وجودى فى المنتدى وكنت ولازلت أعتقد إنى معملتش حاجه مهمه* 

*ومع ذلك .... حجمع أفكارى وآجى أتكلم عن البدايه وحاليا كمان ...قولوا يارب أنطق*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب أنا هعمل حاجة شريرة بما إن الموضوع اترفع...

أنا هحكي موقف البسبوسة اللي قالت عليه ايميرالد 
يمكن لما أفتن ترجع   

بس هستنى حبة كده يمكن ضميري يصحى و أتراجع و لا حاجة 
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*موضوع غاية فى الروعة يا دكتورة نسبية .. وإن شاء الله هكون ضيف هنا كتير 


دا أول ذكرى ليا هنا فى المنتدى وهو يوم إنضمامى 








			
				وسر يمكن كثير لا يعرفونه .. إشتراكى هنا فى المنتدى كان بمحض الصدفة .. كنت بدور على موضوع 
رياضى معين ..فوقع عينى على موضوع فى قاعة الرياضة فتحته عندى من جوجل وعندما تصفحته وجدت بعض الأخوة الزمالكاوية نازلين إستفزاز فى الجمهور الأهلاوى   وكانت أخت لا أتذكر أسمها هى اللى واخدة الحملة ديه .. روحت مشارك بالأسم ده ورديت عليها بكل موضوعية .. وبعدها ما إتلاقيتش حد رد تانى  لأنى لما رديت على أسلوب غرضه الاستفزاز فقط كان أسلوب موضوعى محدش يقدر يغيره أو يرد عليه بسخرية .. ويمكن ده الحل الأمثل لمسألة التعصب !! على ما أعتقد ...وكانت القصة ديه سبب اشتراكى هنا فى منتدى ابناء مصر .. وكان اسمى (اهلاوى شديد) طبعا نسيت الباسورد .. روحت مسجل تانى (أهلاوى شديد) وهو اللى موجود معاكم دلوقتى (أبو همزة )



وهى ديه القصة القصيرة لإنضمام أهلاوى أبو همزة من غير التانى اللى كان من غير همزة  

ولنا عودة أخرى إن شاء الله*

----------


## زهــــراء

*هذا الموضوع عند جد إله رونق خاص ومن أجمل مواضيعك ياميرا يارب تصلحي النت بسرعة
كل ماأدخل الموضوع..أقرأ تعليقات الأعضاء وأخرج بدون محاولة لكتابة أي ذكرى
تقريباً عندي مشكلة في جزئية الذكريات..
يااااه ذكرياتي في هذا المكان كثيرة ومعناها عندي عميق جداً ..ماحأقول راجعة المرة الثانية أحكيها ولكني سأحكيها يوماً ما بالتأكيد..

إرجعوا قولوا ذكرياتكم بقى ..*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*السلام عليكم

فعلا هذا الموضوع له رونق وجمال خاص

يمكن سبب دخولى الموقع هنا 

هو رسالة  من زمان جدا من زميلة ليا  ما شفتهاش بقالى مدة ومن المرات النادرة اللى بافتح رسايلى على الياهو

لاجدها مسجلة عليه  وقمت بالتسجيل مخصوص لارسال رسالة خاصة اليها  

لكن ها انا ذا انضم اليكم 

وحقيقة كان يوم جميل وقت انضمامى لزمرة جميلة مثلكم 

الحقيقة خرجت بصداقات جميلة جدا من هنا

أهلاوى شديد

ابن رشد المصرى

حازم

ابن البلد

سقراط2000

مصراوية جدا

وخرجت ايضا  باخوة كبار لي

اخى الحبيب  ايمن خطاب

استاذى صفحات العمر 

استاذ رضا لابى

اخاف حقيقة ان انسى

فوالله جميعكم اخوة اتمنى ان القاكم فى خير حال 

لكم اطيب التمنيات

وعلى فكرة بودو بقى سنة وخمس شهور كله يخـــــــــــــاف*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> فعلا هذا الموضوع له رونق وجمال خاص
> 
> يمكن سبب دخولى الموقع هنا 
> 
> هو رسالة  من زمان جدا من زميلة ليا  ما شفتهاش بقالى مدة ومن المرات النادرة اللى بافتح رسايلى على الياهو
> 
> لاجدها مسجلة عليه  وقمت بالتسجيل مخصوص لارسال رسالة خاصة اليها  
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. طائر الشرق



وما درب الذكريات معكم غير لحظة حب بين الماضي والمصير ... فقبلك حياتي كانت كحلم صغير ومعك الحياة ناعمة كملمس حرير ..أنت مثل النور في عين الضرير .. فيك عمري فيك روحي فيك كل أيام عمري والضوء المستنير .. ولا أمل لنا في اللقاء فأعزم قبل الرحيل أشلائي فيخذلني الرحيل و يهرب إليك يا صديقي الصغير .. فهل إلى مرد من سبيل .. 
الأخ الصغير .. هيثم 

أتأذن لي بتلك الوقفة القصيرة بين طيات حروفك وسأرحل بعدها كعادتي 

فليس لنهاية الرحيل أجل معلوم والسفر مع كلماتك يبدأ منك وينتهي إليك .

تحياتي العطرية



أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني
ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

عام مضى ولن تبقى سوى الذكريات




لسماع الحدوتة المصرية .. إضغط هنا 

منذ عام تقريباً وفي لحظة شوق كنت أبحث عن أغنية ( مصر التي بخاطري ) فوجدت أمامي منتدى أبناء مصر فانتسب إليه في هدوء .. وفي لحظة خارجة عن مدار الأرض والمنطق ..، دخلت إلى مصيري المعتم في السفر والاغتراب منذ أكثر من خمسة أعوام ..، لا خبرة عندي ولا دليل في طريقي الملغم بالسواد ورقصات الأشباح .. لا زاد معي ولا ماء ولا قطرة من كبرياء ..، في رحلة وعرة الدروب .. خاصمها الشجر .. هجرتها متعة الترحال السياحي وسحر السفر .. فلقد كنت واهماً حينما تصورت أنني طويت صفحات الماضي الجميل بمصر ، كنت مغالطاً حينما أقنعت نفسي بأنني نسيت وطني أو تناسيته مؤقتاً لأبدأ حياتي الجديدة هنا في الغربة وحدي .

فبمجرد أن سافرت ووضعت قدمي على أرض الغربة .. وجدت الشوق والحنين يأخذني لأم الدنيا .. ولكن أين أنا وأين هي .. وما بيننا آلاف الكيلوا مترات .. ووجدتني أسبح دائماً في ذكرياتي القديمة .. ومع مرور الوقت لم يبقى لي سوى المنتدى والذي شعرت فيه بألفه شديدة العمق ... فأنتم قدري يا أصحاب القلوب النابضة ... وفي مخيلتي ذكرياتي معكم خلال الموسم الأول من وجودي وانضمامي للمنتدى .. أتذكر وجودي بين أحضانكم .. وها أنا اليوم لازلت بين جدران المنتدى .. وقد أرغمني حبكم ان اكتبه على صفحات القدر .. قدر جمعني بكم يوما .. وقد أحببتكم بصدق ... وأوفيت لكم قدر استطاعتي ..

ورغم كل النقائص وكل العراقيل وكل الخلافات في وجهات النظر التي حدثت على مدار العام الماضي لم أخالف عهدي لكم ... واشعر أنكم الوحيدون الخالدون بقلبي .... فرغم تجارب الطفولة ... وتجارب المراهقة .. إلا أن قدري معكم جعلني أولد من جديد .. 

و لهذا أراكم رائعين .. عظماء  .. شامخين بكل كبرياء .. و أجد نفسي دوما اشتاق لحنان لمساتكم  .. ودفئ رومانسيتكم .. و تجعلوني احبكم بعمق .. وحبي لكم ليس مجرد كلمات .. وإنما أصبح بمرور كل هذه الشهور شيء أكبر من الكلمات ... وتلك هي حدوتي المصرية معكم . 

حدوتة مصرية



ما نرضاش يخـاصم القمــر السما 
ما نرضاش تـــدوس البشر بعضها
ما نرضاش يموت جــوه قلبي نداء 
ما نرضاش تهاجر الجذور أرضها 

ما نرضاش قلبي جـــوا يـغــــني 
واجــــراس تـــدق لصرخـة ميلاد

تموت حته مني .. الأجراس بتعلــن نهاية بـشـــر من العـبـاد
دي الحكمة قتلتني وحيّتني ... وخلّتني أغوص في قلب السر
قلب الكون قبل الطوفان ما ييجي خلتني أخاف عليك يا مصر

واحكيلك على المكنون .. مــــين العاقل فينا مــين المجنون
مين الي مدبوح من الألم .. مين اللي ظالم فينا مين مظلوم

مـين اللي مـا يعرفـــش غيـــر كلمة نـعـم
مين اللي محنيلك خضار الفلاحين غلابة
مين اللي محنيلك عمار عمالك الطـيـابـة

مين اللي ببيع الضمير مين يشتري مين يشتري بيه الدمار
مين هو صاحب المسألة .. والمشكلة .. والحكاية والقـلم

رأيت كل شيء وتعــبت على الحقيقة
قابلت في الطريق عيون كتيرة بريئة

أعرف بشر عرفوني 
لأ لأ مــــا عرفونيش

قبلوني وقبلتهم

بمد ايـدي لك طب ليه ما تقبلنيش
لا يهمني اسمك لا يهمني عنوانك 
لا يهمني لونك ولا بلادك ومكانك

يهمني الانسان ولو ما لوش عنوان

يا ناس يا نــاس هي دي الحدوتــه

حدوته مصرية 

م
تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## اسكندرانى

الله يرحمك ويغفر لك ويسكنك فسيح جناته ويجعلك من عتقاء يوم الجمعه يارب

----------


## ماما زوزو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال المولى عز وجل : بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
 {الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ }البقرة : 156

أبنتى الغالية ميرا
تقبلى منى إعتذارى لأنى لم أتشرف بدخول الموضوع إلا الآن
فلا أملك إلا أن أدعوا لكى المولى عز وجل ...
** اللهم ياحنان يامنان يا واسع الغفران اغفر لها وارحمها وعافها واعف عنها وأكرم نُزُلها ووسع مُدخلها واغسلها بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقها من الذنوب والخطايا كما يُنقي الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.
*** اللهم ابدلها دارا خيرا من دارها واهلا خيرا من اهلها وادخلها الجنة واعذها من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار*
***اللـهـم ارزقها بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .

*إلى لقاء آخر إن شاء الله فى جنة الخلد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رحمة الله عليك أيتها الأخت الخلوقة
أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يرزقك الفردوس الأعلى
وأن يمتعك بالنظر إلى وجهه الكريم

----------


## nour2005

ابنتي الحبيبة ميرا الله يرحمك ويسكنك فسيح جناته 
عمري ما حانساك ولا حنسى رقتك أدبك وحسن الخلق 
ربنا يجمعنا مع النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في جنات الخلد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رحمها الله و غفر لها واسكنها فسيح جناته

----------


## اسكندرانى

الله يرحمك ويغفر لك ويسكنك فسيح جناته ويجعلك من عتقاء يوم الجمعه يارب

----------


## anupes

> الله يرحمك ويغفر لك ويسكنك فسيح جناته ويجعلك من عتقاء يوم الجمعه يارب


حقيقي الخبر وجعني جدا
ربنا يغفر لك يا ميرا ويرحمك ويوسع مدخلك ويحشرك مع الشهداء والصديقين
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------

